# Todays pprivy dig.



## hemihampton (Apr 29, 2018)

Me & Tom went digging with our other digging buddy Vic. Seems Vic lives in a small old obscure Farming Community town in Sticksville. Vic got Permission to dig a Neighbors Privy just down his street. House looked to be around 1880's or 90's possibly.  Probed away but only found one spot to dig. After getting down 3 feet found what was left of the wooden walls but then hit a layer of thin broken concrete. under this concrete was water & Tom & Vic felt nothing was under it & wanted to give up. SO, I get in & show them how it's done. Probe the corner & say something is here in the corner. Tom jumps back in, digs out the corner & Pops out a Nice Druggist bottle from a small obscure town of Yale. Then nothing & he gives up. I jump in & dig the other corner, I pull up the concrete layer, they say nothing under it but water but I know something is there. I pull up 3 Fruit Jars (almost complete but bottoms detached) & some other misc shards from it's watery depths. Got one other bottle, National Grocery I found while doing the test hole. Thats it, 2 lousy bottle for our hard work. Better then nothing & nice to get out. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 29, 2018)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 29, 2018)

More Pics.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 29, 2018)

Sorry you didn't get more. Cool medicine though.


----------



## yaledigger (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks for posting this Leon...too bad we didn't find more.

here is an old ad from Grant Holden from 1907


----------



## yaledigger (Apr 30, 2018)

here is Grant Holden in his drug store around 1907


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 30, 2018)

Cools Pics Vic. THANKS, LEON.


----------

